# Outlaw bumped his head



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Ok ok ok I'm calm enough now to write this post. Our boys were playing in living room and as usual chasing each other... Zoomies abound! They usually chase each other under our sofa and this time outlaw didn't duck and hit his head. He yelped and fell backward then was a little off for just a bit. He then walked fine and was just sleepy but it's nap time anyway. I'm just scared he really hurt his cute little head. I know I'm probably a hypochondriac but I'm a new chi mom and I DO worry about every little thing. This is so much like parenthood it's crazy. 

Anyone else gone through this??? I wanna get him a helmet and wrap him in clouds so he doesn't get hurt ever again


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

Bandit terrified me right after his neuter. He was supposed to be staying calm and the silly dog took a flying leap off of the bed. He was fine - I was a nervous wreck.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie hit her head when she was a puppy and it scared the life out of me. They are pretty resilient though!

You do need to be careful with head bumps because it can cause swelling, so just make sure you keep a close eye on him.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Krystal is right, keep a close eye on him, if you notice any changes in his 
behavior contact your vet. Most times things like this are not anything to 
worry over, but with that being said I have witnessed a simple bump cause 
great distress, so just keep an eye on your pup's behavior and signs of swelling
or bruising. Take a quick look inside his ears too, make sure they are clear.

Kisses to your pup. Update us if you get a chance.


----------



## abrunk (Jul 23, 2012)

Awe, I hate it when they get hurt! They are not like kids that can tell you where they hurt at. Our Bella was outside with us tonight, and something stung her on the eye. She rubbed it and wanted in my lap but seems to be fine now. No swelling or redness, so that's a good thing. Hope your baby is feeling better!


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

I think he just scared the bejeezus out of me. He seems ok woke back up ate and played and went back to sleep. I'm sure he will be fine but man oh man I felt awful for him 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cbaileyc (May 15, 2013)

Oh I bet that was scary! Lil Mr. Pudgy took a flying leap off the couch one day and landed with a thump. It scared both of us and I had a hard time letting him go after checking him over twice to see if anything had been hurt (other than his pride). Needless to say we broke out the pet steps for both the couch and loveseat and he's very good about using them now to keep from giving mama a heart attack!

Get well wishes for Outlaw, and calm mama vibes for you!

C~


----------

